# Democracy Egyptian style,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You are no longer allowed to demontrate...this is now against the law, didn't people rise up against this not so long ago???


The German Uni has expelled 36 students for protesting against the lack of student union.. the head of the Uni stated.. This is my school and you will do what I say./


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

In all my years in and around Egypt, I never heared the word "PLEASE" when asked to do anything for them.

Is this word not in the Arab dictionary?

I'm sure if the Head of the Army and servants like this University Head was to ask nicely to the students and revolutionaries *"please can we have order and patience till the new system of government was in place"* I'm sure those of any intelligence would appreciate this and a little stability would follow.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> In all my years in and around Egypt, I never heared the word "PLEASE" when asked to do anything for them.
> 
> Is this word not in the Arab dictionary?
> 
> I'm sure if the Head of the Army and servants like this University Head was to ask nicely to the students and revolutionaries *"please can we have order and patience till the new system of government was in place"* I'm sure those of any intelligence would appreciate this and a little stability would follow.


Now you come to mention it............thinking back over the years i spent living there i really think it was only me that ever used "low samaHt" as you say must be a foreign word to the Egyptians


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> In all my years in and around Egypt, I never heared the word "PLEASE" when asked to do anything for them.
> 
> Is this word not in the Arab dictionary?
> 
> I'm sure if the Head of the Army and servants like this University Head was to ask nicely to the students and revolutionaries *"please can we have order and patience till the new system of government was in place"* I'm sure those of any intelligence would appreciate this and a little stability would follow.




Please is not a word that is used.. I started a thread about it before but basically the jist of the reason is as my local shopkeepers says.. Madam why do you say please and thank you for something you are paying me for?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

he new decree-law issued by the cabinet yesterday draws the ire of activists and labourers who plan to take their objections to the street in massive protests on Friday
(Lina El-Wardani , Thursday 24 Mar 2011 El Arahm .) 


The Egyptian cabinet approved yesterday a decree-law that criminalises strikes, protests, demonstrations and sit-ins that interrupt private or state owned businesses or affect the economy in any way.
The decree-law also assigns severe punishment to those who call for or incite action, with the maximum sentence one year in prison and fines of up to half a million pounds.

The new law, which still needs to be approved by the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces, will be in force as long as the emergency law is still in force. Egypt has been in a state of emergency since the assassination of former president Anwar Sadat in 1981.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I know many will disagree with me, but in all honestly, I need some type of military rule. I need a very strong person to take charge and stop all this nonsense that is happening. 

I haven't "really" worked since Jan 27th. Actually, I sell what folks call "key food staples." If I am not producing, nor selling, so how are folks feeding themselves? 

As long as there is no one to enforce the law, I am not sending out any of my trucks. Until when will wait for the streets to be safe? Also, with this new trend of becoming a religious state, what ends up happening to tourism and all related industries? what happens to the stock market? what happens to the copts? What happens to all the waterfronts?.... 

The next few years will be very interesting.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> *I know many will disagree with me, but in all honestly, I need some type of military rule.* I need a very strong person to take charge and stop all this nonsense that is happening.
> 
> I haven't "really" worked since Jan 27th. Actually, I sell what folks call "key food staples." If I am not producing, nor selling, so how are folks feeding themselves?
> 
> ...


Totally agreeing.....

People need to learn what "_democracy_" means first, then it should be offered to them........ But that doesn't mean the "government" can pretend to be a "democratic" one while acting like a dictator..........

It's just a cluster fu*k!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> I know many will disagree with me, but in all honestly, I need some type of military rule. I need a very strong person to take charge and stop all this nonsense that is happening.
> 
> I haven't "really" worked since Jan 27th. Actually, I sell what folks call "key food staples." If I am not producing, nor selling, so how are folks feeding themselves?
> 
> ...


Well, not sure about how other companies are managing, but there is certainly no shortage of food in the shops and markets here in Cairo. 

As for the first paragraph of your post....:confused2: no, I can't agree


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Well, not sure about how other companies are managing, but there is certainly no shortage of food in the shops and markets here in Cairo.
> 
> As for the first paragraph of your post....:confused2: no, I can't agree


If a business owns an X number of plants and a Y number of trucks to distribute their products then it wouldn’t be the same for businesses with less production and distribution abilities, I mean if you got 100 trucks for examples, losing 2/3 trucks wouldn’t affect you dramatically, but losing 1 truck out of 5/10 trucks would definitely affect your business.

Also with the current security “situation” your employees could simply steal your products, chop your truck and then tell you it was all robbed, or if a truck was robbed for real, the rest of the drivers/workers wouldn’t wanna work unless you pay them more.

In less words, small businesses are the businesses that are greatly affected by this mess in here 

As for protesting and strikes, I don’t mind protests as long as they’d be organized correctly, they also need to have reasonable specific demands; as for strikes, unions also need to have reasonable specific demands, and for a strike to take effect, *ALL *the people in a certain union need to be on a FULL strike, you can’t just stop providing a specific service in Cairo for example while their fellow union folks are still working in Alexandria or so!

And to be honest I don’t really like the full strikes idea right now, a small group of whatever union protesting would be a better idea, or a symbolic periodic full strike for let’s say couple of hours every day/week or so would do better now, I mean considering the circumstance? The country’s economy is fu*ked already, there’s no need to fu*k it more!

However what I just said does NOT mean I’m with making it “illegal” to protest or strike, but trust me if you knew Egyptians well enough you’d know that sometimes treating them like kids and scaring them with "punishments" can be the only way for them to “learn” anything........

Anyway they said it will be "temporary" for protests to be "against the law", so let's just hope that "temporary" does not mean FOREVER in here.....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> If a business owns an X number of plants and a Y number of trucks to distribute their products then it wouldn’t be the same for businesses with less production and distribution abilities, I mean if you got 100 trucks for examples, losing 2/3 trucks wouldn’t affect you dramatically, but losing 1 truck out of 5/10 trucks would definitely affect your business.
> 
> Also with the current security “situation” your employees could simply steal your products, chop your truck and then tell you it was all robbed, or if a truck was robbed for real, the rest of the drivers/workers wouldn’t wanna work unless you pay them more.
> 
> ...


According to the news, "The new law will be enforced as long as the current Emergency Law is in place, said the cabinet in a statement on Wednesday. The Emergency Law has been in force since 1981". That's not what I call "temporary". What makes you think they will remove the Emergency Law after 30 years? Moreover, why would anyone trust the army to deliver on any of their promises?

My comment to M&M about other food producing companies was in response to his " how are folks feeding themselves?". Of course the smaller players will take a disproportionate hit, that's a basic rule of economics!  and we all know the Egyptian economy is in big trouble, the police have gone AWOL and the army are too busy beating up protesters. There is no law and order to speak of.

So, is the solution rebuilding Egypt, organising and setting up the correct structures to enable growth or do we prefer a military dictator that can guarantee the old status quo? There is no short-term answer to the many problems to tackle, so do Egyptians just give up? There is no telling where all this will end and it will certainly be a very bumpy ride.

"if you knew Egyptians well enough...":brick:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Demonstrations being held today outside the television centre.. which is still run by the people Mubarak placed in there to do his bidding.


----------

